# i need sum help



## breeder (Jul 24, 2008)

im about to start building a new loft. i need sum ideas. i also have sum question. how should i make my flooring? cuz if i use wood. im worried about da water container makin it wet. and i aslo need sum ideas making a trap door. and i was also woundering if people can show me differnt lofts for sum ideas...thank u.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Just search around, there are plenty of pictures with great ideas.

Billy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your floor can be wood, you need an aviary with a wire bottom, 1/4 inch hardwire cloth they call it, you would put the drinker out there, so it does not matter if a little spills out. They need an aviary reguardless, or if one does not want to put the drinker out in the aviary, some make a corner shelf and put the drinker on that above the floor, not under any perches as it would get soiled.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Visit my public profile and go to my album you will see some loft design there. Hope this help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

For that matter, you can lift it up on patio blocks, or a flagstone (piece of slate)


----------



## links (Apr 27, 2010)

I suggest, that you use solid wood for the floors. And a more grounded water fountain. and for your trap door, you might want to look into a european sputnik trap. if home made, you could access the sputnik from inside or outside the loft. call for a catalog from foys pigeon supplies. good luck!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Mine have wooden floors (pressure treated wood, which handles moisture and spills a lot better than non-pressure treated (normal) wood. I also cover my loft floors with rubber mats that are usually used in horse stalls. They are 4 ft. x 6 ft. in size. When I clean my loft. I scrape the perches and then just pull the rubber mats out and power wash them. Sweep the feathers and dust out that might have missed the mats, and then put the dried mats back in.

Done. I can clean two lofts in twenty minutes on a nice day. With the birds out enjoying the weather with me. Prisoner birds would be a little bit harder. But not much. Just have them locked in the aviary section while you clean.

I try to make everything as simple as possible, so that I do not dread cleaning the loft.

When you dread cleaning, you tend to not do it as often as it should be done.

I don't want to go into the "deep litter system" that some use and believe in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't use pressure treated wood in a loft. That isn't even good to use for bird houses or feeders. Bad for the birds. You could use exterior plywood.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Works fine and I win. Cedar shavings in a crate or shipping box, are worse than treated wood.

Never had a disease in my loft. Ever. Except for some pigeons that were given to me and they had pigeon pox. Which I treated and cured.

nuff' said.

But thanks for caring.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, if it is bad even for people, then why would anyone want to risk using it for their birds?

http://www.ecologycenter.org/factsheets/pressure-treated_wood.html

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Hazards_of_Pressure.html

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0ISW/is_241-242/ai_107201207/
Health Risks

"Pressure treated" wood contains some of the most potent cancer agents, promoters of birth defects and reproductive problems. The chemicals are nervous system toxicants, endocrine disruptors, and estrogen mimics implicated in breast and prostate cancers.

The inorganic arsenicals are recognized for their oncogenicity (causing cancerous tumors), mutagenicity (causing genetic damage), fetotoxicity (killing the developing fetus), birth defects, and other reproductive effects. (3)

http://www.mass.gov/dep/toxics/ptwoodqa.htm
When was pressure treated wood found to present health risks?

EPA began investigating the risks associated with the use of pressure treated wood in the year 2000. Arsenic has been associated with lung and skin cancer and is acutely toxic.NUFF' SAID!


----------

